# Does anyone know anything about vintage stationary bikes



## jimmmdog (Sep 2, 2012)

I have a vintage stationary bike and was wondering if there is any collectable value? I see the same model selling as a collectable but wonder if its true. I have enclosed a picture of my Vitamaster Stationary Bike.
Thanks for any feedback


----------



## bikecrazy (Sep 2, 2012)

I know of no collectable value for these things. I turned mine into a work stand.


----------



## OldRider (Sep 2, 2012)

What I do with those old exercise bikes is strip out the speedo, the seat, and on some models the pedals. No real value up my way either.


----------



## greenephantom (Sep 2, 2012)

Some of the vintage Schwinn ones have some value, but almost exclusively as a handy collection of parts that can be used on regular Schwinn bikes.
Exercise bikes are typically a pretty hard sell, lots of cheap ones made in the 1960s/1970s.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## MagicRat (Sep 3, 2012)

The old Schwinn ones are real good for parts.

Unless you're fat...


----------



## MagicRat (Sep 3, 2012)

Im Fatboy Slim

I dont need no Exercisor.

Bruce Bruce!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXG2y-EpVro&feature=related

Right about NOW...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMrIy9zm7QY


----------



## MagicRat (Sep 4, 2012)

You aint FAT...

Im a quick buck and a half myself.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2mU6USTBRE


----------



## MagicRat (Sep 4, 2012)

Gotta pedal faster!

Rodney

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xhr3ro_not-so-stationary-bike_shortfilms


----------



## bricycle (Sep 4, 2012)

I believe they would need to be pre-WW2 to have any value. The image you are showing appears to be circa 1970's. Of course, if someone was really into these, and wanted to have everything that was ever manufactured, then that would be a different story.....
Everything is worth something to someone, even if it's the scrap person.


----------



## how (Sep 7, 2012)

Schwinn ones are good for parts,,they have no value,,if you pay more than 30 bucks you are nuts,,,I have owned about 7,,a few I found for free,,the highest I paid was 20 bucks.

Sellers of these always bragg that theirs are mint lol, they all are mint cause nobody used them lol


----------



## mre straightbar (Sep 7, 2012)

*rig a blender to it*

And make margaritas


----------

